

The results are in: Google Search destroys Apple’s Siri - johnr8201
http://www.talkandroid.com/119705-the-results-are-in-google-search-destroys-apples-siri/

======
rangibaby
I stopped at the second sentence: >Steve Jobs led us to believe it was as good
if not better than Google search

If you recall the iPhone4S keynote and Jobs' absence, it was because he died
the next day. Between that and the photoshopped pic... lame.

------
raphaelcaixeta
Very lame. Steve Jobs wasn't even there to present Siri.

